# leisure battery won't charge



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

just come back from france 
after using my invertor on the battery seemed to have stopped charging 
on 240v shows its charging but isn't could it be a relay .
checked fuses i can find seem ok but don't know where to check relays


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Mate
Have you got a multi meter in the van....
Put this across the battery (set to DC volts) when you think it should be being charged and note the voltage. if its shows 12.5 or thereabouts then its not being charged. if it shows 13v or more then it is.

If you havent got a multi meter get one and keep it in the van. its a must have bit of kit for every MHer. weven if you dont know who to use it someone else may if your in trouble.

If it not being charged then you have some exploring to do but i am not familiar with your vans layout so cant be specific but this basic check should point you in the right direction.

Phill


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks m8 just sent for 1


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mufcgaz said:


> after using my invertor on the battery seemed to have stopped charging


Phill is right. A dc voltage reading would tell you a lot.

Did you use the inverter a lot? Did you use it until the battery was dead? Taking too much power out of a battery can kill it. However, your engine should have recharged it when you were driving along. Can you check the electrolyte levels? Or is it sealed?

There's some good guides written by members:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

and in particular, one written about batteries specifically:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65111-use-and-care-of-batteries.html

Definitely worth a read.

Gerald


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

only used it once
normally plug it into 12v socket but because laptop was bigger connected directly to battery and charged up then took it off.
didn't flatten leisure battery completely but after that hasn't charged while driving or on 240v.
been home 2 days and left 240v plugged in and is showing full now
will check if it goes flat


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

On the face of it, its a simple to fault find if you know what you are doing and looking for.... I would be looking at the output of the mains charger and then make sure its conected to the leasure battery, the output of the charger should be around 13.8 volts which should be also be at the battery or there abouts, if its correct at the charger end and not at the battery (assuming the battery is ok) then there's a missing link and may even be a fuse in line somewhere.... just my view


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

battery has been charging from 240 but not holding charge so sent it back and will get new battery.
problem is won't charge from engine tried fuses there ok put another relay on wasn't exactly same 1 but was told it should of worked and still didn't charge so will wait till i get new battery and might have to get someone to look at it.


----------

